
Good vibrations: A bit of shaking can burn fat, combat diabetes - sharmi
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/03/good-vibrations-bit-shaking-can-burn-fat-combat-diabetes
======
meri_dian
When I was living in China and would go run on a track, I'd see elderly
Chinese walking around the track slapping their stomachs or thighs repeatedly.
I guess they were on to something.

